# Sad Shark story



## chrismcdonald (Apr 12, 2009)

My friend had a idea that he wanted to have a Banded cat Shark in his 300 gal fish tank. Despite what I and the guy at are LFS told him he got this baby shark. He had several problems all of witch i pointed out two him. First thing he had a REEF tank not a good idea and the tank was not even his it was his fathers so you can only picture what happen when his mom and dad came back from Florida and found a Shark in there fish tank. The other problem was he had Tangs in his tank witch would always pick on the shark. So when i came home from work yesterday my friend was waiting in frount of my bed room door with a small carry tank and a shark in it asking if he can keep it in my tank tell he gets a new one. I guess his dad told him to get it out of his fish tank.

So here i am with my 180gal tank that i just got i have not even finish seting it up the only thing i have in it is live rock and some cromies just got them 2 days ago and this guy wants to keep this darn shark in my tank. I told him i did not want to take care of something like that but being the nice guy i am i let him put it in the tank he sad he was seting up a 220gal tank in his room then he will come back. I gave him 2 weeks if this shark is in my tank in 2 weeks and affects my plans for my tank i am finding a new home for it i told this guy not to buy one he never had a home for it.


----------



## burlybear (Mar 18, 2009)

That’s too bad. :-( I hope your friend comes thru and you can continue with your tank as planned. Does your friend have any experience with aquariums, I’ve heard sharks can be hard to care for?
Best of Luck,
BurlyBear


----------



## chrismcdonald (Apr 12, 2009)

no none like i sad the tank is his dads. I know sharks are hard to take care of thats why i want it out. Its still a baby so im not worried about it eating any thing but my tank is new i its only been up for like 6 weeks now so its realy not supose to be there you know i had plans. Poor shark i dont see why people want a shark the thing just hides behind my live rocks and dose nothing it eat a brime shrimp so im not worried about me keeping him alive its just i dont want him in there he is not part of my plan i think every thing threw befour i do it amd this throws every thing off.


----------



## burlybear (Mar 18, 2009)

Good Luck. :-D I hope everything turns out fine. What are your plans for the tank once you get the shark out?
BurlyBear


----------



## chrismcdonald (Apr 12, 2009)

just a FOWLR i wana get some clown fish and im thinking a flameing angle a diamond gobby a tang of some type. My friend did get a tank its a 220 g i dont know howe long hes going to take geting it up i moved my cromies to my sisters 29 g tank and i think on of them is dieing moved them two fast. the shark is doing ok knocking all my live rocks around cant wait two get it out. Funny thing is if you would have asked me like 2 mons ago i would have tought a shark would be kool but when i did my home work i knew what they were like now my friend is going to have this 220 fish only thank with just this shark in it thats so boreing.


----------



## burlybear (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree before I started researching I was looking into a predator tank but now that I have seen what’s available in the hobby I am much more interested in a reef tank. I would much rather have lots of motion and color than one or two big fish that just sound interesting. I may still eventually do a species only tank because I think lionfish look great but I hate how they limit what else can be in a tank.
BurlyBear
:blueyay:


----------



## chrismcdonald (Apr 12, 2009)

yes i realy dont think lion fish are a good fish becase of the fact that they eat every thing that they can get but some people like fish only tanks with shark and lions. If i wanted a kool predator in my tank i would get a ray. Blue spoted rays are Reef tank friendly just cant keep cleaner shrimp in tank with them. There just realy hard to take care of some times you can do every thing right and it will still die so i think i will stick to the easy nice looking fish.


----------

